# Grizzly T33151



## AndyPickler (Aug 22, 2014)

5-Speed HEPA Hanging Air Filter at Grizzly.com


<h1>T33151 5-Speed HEPA Hanging Air Filter</h1> <h2>Smart sensors detect poor air quality and adjust speed through HEPA and carbon filters.</h2> <p>The T33151 Large Advanced Hanging Air Filter clears the room of the fine dust particles that your dust collection system doesn’t capture. <p>The...




www.grizzly.com





In my opinion this is unit is a "don't buy". Grizzly advertises this as a HEPA air filtration unit that can flow 800, 1000, 1200, 1300, 1400 CFM. I think those airflow speeds were measured with all filters removed (in other words..."raw fan capability"). After my third unit (the first unit had a seized motor as received from Grizzly, the second one had a faulty control panel which was replaced for free by Grizzly) I realized that the airflow was wonderful with all filters removed. As soon as I installed the HEPA intake filter the airflow was greatly reduced, and adding on the outlet filter made it so that speeds 1 through 5 were virtually indistinguishable (and minimal). This was verified on both the second and third units I received from them. Grizzly supports gets an "A" grade (always very responsive by email), but this unit just does not perform to advertised capabilities.


----------

